# Anniversary Kentucky straight bourbon whiskey



## Frenchie (Jul 18, 2012)

My father got this in a auction I cant find anything about it and am kinda at a lose on it any help would be greatly helpful


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum....[]

 Looks like a bourbon decanter made for one of their anniversarys, not much to it really, something they would have made to commerate 100 years or so and sold at a jacked up price hoping people who enjoyed that brand would buy it.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jul 18, 2012)

Found this newspaper ad for the bottle. Pretty cool the promotion they did.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...HRQAAAAIBAJ&sjid=1BEEAAAAIBAJ&pg=3199,1906754


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bottled by Marita Spirits, Cleveland Ohio. Apparently the only way you could get one was to reserve it at your local liquor store.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jul 18, 2012)

Blurb I found on a 2011 message board said it was worth 20 bucks in "a price guide"


----------

